# Piggin' Heaven - Who Likes Pigs? (1 Viewer)



## PiP (Jul 8, 2017)

On a recent visit to the UK I visited a farm where they bred pigs. I absolutely _adore _pigs so as you can imagine I was in 'pigging' heaven!

 I  like to write short stories about pigs so I used this as an excuse to study their behavior plus take lots of photographs. 

Anyways, I digress. I thought I'd share some pictures from my recent trip.

It's a hard life!




Lunch



I breastfed twins... I was amazed Mamma pig slept soundlessly. These piglets were locked on for dear life!



Ain't he cute. He noticed me taking photos and came over to say, hello!



Who else shares my passion for pigs? Do you have any photos you can share?


----------



## escorial (Jul 8, 2017)

Churchill said..I like pigs,dogs look up to you,cats look down at you but pigs treat you as their equals..
.


----------



## sas (Jul 8, 2017)

Pigs are very smart. They actually can be toilet trained to live indoors. Not making this up! I think they're adorable because they look like they're smiling. If someone ever called me a pig, I'd think it a compliment.


----------



## sas (Jul 8, 2017)

To continue: I was married to someone who grew up on a farm. I think he told me pigs are very clean. I think they lay in cool mud because they lack sweat glands. Pip, is that right? He said chickens were dirty. That I believe.


----------



## PiP (Jul 8, 2017)

escorial said:


> Churchill said..I like pigs,dogs look up to you,cats look down at you but pigs treat you as their equals..
> .



That's about right!


----------



## PiP (Jul 8, 2017)

sas said:


> Pigs are very smart. They actually can be toilet trained to live indoors. Not making this up! I think they're adorable because they look like they're smiling. If someone ever called me a pig, I'd think it a compliment.





sas said:


> To continue: I was married to someone who grew up on a farm. I think he told me pigs are very clean. I think they lay in cool mud because they lack sweat glands. Pip, is that right? He said chickens were dirty. That I believe.



In answer to your question, Sas, I conducted a little research
[FONT=&quot]

_Do you sweat like a pig? Chances are you don’t, especially if you can wring out your shirt at the end of a hot day. Contrary to popular belief, pigs are unable to sweat; instead, they wallow in mud to cool down. Their mucky appearance gives pigs an undeserved reputation for slovenliness. In fact, pigs are some of the cleanest animals around, refusing to excrete anywhere near their living or eating areas when given a choice.
_[/FONT]_Pigs are misunderstood in many ways. Many people think of them as portly and stupid, but the NATURE program [/FONT]The Joy of Pigs [FONT=&quot]shows us how intelligent pigs really are. (They are naturally lean, too, unless they are overfed by humans.) Pigs are smarter than any other domestic animal. Their ability to solve problems, like the pig I.Q. test on The Joy of Pigs[FONT=&quot], is well-documented, and they are considered by animal experts to be more trainable than dogs or cats.

[/FONT]_by Nature

Continued here
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/the-joy-of-pigs-smart-clean-and-lean/2126/


----------



## sas (Jul 8, 2017)

Pip, Yep, that's exactly what my farmer boy told me. We divorced. I knew he preferred someone smart, clean, and sweat free....in bed. Well, I am smart.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 8, 2017)

I've never had pigs but I do like them and would love to have one someday. I have chickens and I love them, too, but they will definitely desecrate their food and water. Yucky, yuck.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 9, 2017)

I've always loved Piglet from "Winnie and the Pooh". Now, he's all grown up. 
I love him even more, now that we can share a good bottle of wine. Forget the honey! We get drunk and go mud wrestling.


----------



## The Fantastical (Jul 9, 2017)

I love piggies! They are sooo cute! Also very good guard animals, get an angry pig chasing you and you will know all about it  lol


----------



## PiP (Jul 9, 2017)

Gumby said:


> I've never had pigs but I do like them and would love to have one someday. I have chickens and I love them, too, but they will definitely desecrate their food and water. Yucky, yuck.



Chicken behaviour has always fascinated me. I've told my husband if my veggies fail again this year due to bugs and diseases, he can build a chicken coup and I'll raise some chicks instead.



SilverMoon said:


> I've always loved Piglet from "Winnie and the Pooh". Now, he's all grown up.
> I love him even more, now that we can share a good bottle of wine. Forget the honey! We get drunk and go mud wrestling.



I should imagine pigs make good drinking companions although I'm not sure about the mud wrestling part.  Did you draw this, Silver? It's very good.



The Fantastical said:


> Also very good guard animals, get an angry pig chasing you and you will know all about it  lol



I can imagine.


----------



## The Fantastical (Jul 9, 2017)

On the topic of chickens, chickens are also mean bastards, as well as dirty. They will quite happily peck another chicken bald. I like geese though. Still poo in their food but they are nicer... Ducks! I love ducks, little featherbrains bit sweet. 

Has anyone read The Pig by Roald Dahl? Ok it is a little gory, like a lot of his work, but it is still very funny.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 9, 2017)

> Originally Posted by* PiP *
> 
> I should imagine pigs make good drinking companions although I'm not sure about the mud wrestling part.
> 
> ...


 





No, I'm afraid not. But I do have some doodles of my ex-husband.  Oink, oink


----------



## PiP (Jul 9, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> Has anyone read The Pig by Roald Dahl? Ok it is a little gory, like a lot of his work, but it is still very funny.



No, I don't think I have. I'll look it up. thanks for the recommendations


----------



## PiP (Jul 9, 2017)

[video=youtube;0ojgwNQ1LFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ojgwNQ1LFE[/video]

ooo so sad.


----------



## The Fantastical (Jul 9, 2017)

PiP said:


> [video=youtube;0ojgwNQ1LFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ojgwNQ1LFE[/video]
> 
> ooo so sad.



Well.... On one hand yes but on the other hand, Pig is never going to be bacon?


----------



## Winston (Jul 18, 2017)

We raised pigs for a few years when I was young.  They are intelligent creatures. And tasty.
Is there a conflict there?  Not with enough BBQ sauce.


----------



## PiP (Jul 19, 2017)

Winston said:


> We raised pigs for a few years when I was young.  They are intelligent creatures. And tasty.
> Is there a conflict there?  Not with enough BBQ sauce.



I am not sure if I could look a pig in the eye and then eat it.


----------



## RHPeat (Jul 19, 2017)

PiP said:


> I am not sure if I could look a pig in the eye and then eat it.


Carole

You're such a ham!

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## PiP (Jul 19, 2017)

RHPeat said:


> Carole
> 
> You're such a ham!
> 
> ...


unsmoked or smoked?


----------



## RHPeat (Jul 19, 2017)

Carole

You's definitely smokin' baby. With a honey glaze no doubt. 

:rofl:

a poet friend 
RH Peat


----------



## sas (Jul 19, 2017)

PiP said:


> I am not sure if I could look a pig in the eye and then eat it.



Never bothers canibals. Heck, they even have conversations.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 19, 2017)

Any idea where this one comes from and what it means?​


----------

